
We dismantle Facebook’s memo defending its “Research” - jaredtking
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/31/facebook-researchgate/
======
roguecoder
I'm very curious if the Facebook Project Atlas conduct here violates its 2011
consent decree: [https://www.epic.org/privacy/facebook/2011-consent-
order/](https://www.epic.org/privacy/facebook/2011-consent-order/)

------
sidcool
I am confused. TechCrunch seems to be trying too hard to change the course of
this story. I don't know the fact. But something's amiss

